# Riflescope Opinions Sought



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

*Which, if any, scope below offers the best clarity, light transmission, warranty and dependability than its equivalent model in a Leupold, BUT AT A LESS EXPENSIVE PRICE?*​
Barska Riflescopes12.50%Burris Riflescopes37.50%Bushnell Elite 4200 Riflescopes615.00%Meopta Riflescopes00.00%Nikon Riflescopes1640.00%Pentax Riflescopes25.00%Weaver Riflescopes25.00%Leatherwood Riflescopes12.50%ATN Riflescopes00.00%No scope offers the same or better clarity, endurance, light transmission and warranty at a cheaper price than a Leupold922.50%


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I've been a lifelong Leupold fan, and have prolly a dozen of them--all of which I absolutely love with one exception--the price. My most recent acquisition was the 6.5x20x56 VX-L with the notched bell for low mounting, and it set me back over a grand. Its on top of my Kimber .204 and in low light and even darkness, its nothing less than amazing.

My question is this. There are many other options out there these days, and I wonder with the global advances in technology, if there are scopes comparable in quality without the Leupy pricetag.

Please only reply if you have direct experience with low light shooting of both a Leupold, and of any of the list of brand names below. Please indicate which, if any, in your opinion, meet or exceed the quality standard set by Leupold in terms of warranty, light transmission, clarity and durability, BUT can be purchased less expensively than the equivalent model Leupold:

Alpen Riflescopes 
ATN Riflescopes 
Barska Riflescopes 
Burris Riflescopes 
Bushnell Elite 4200 Riflescopes 
Docter Riflescopes 
Leatherwood Riflescopes 
Meopta Riflescopes 
Nikon Riflescopes 
Pentax Riflescopes 
Sightron Riflescopes 
Swift Riflescopes 
Vortex Riflescopes 
Weaver Riflescopes

Thanks in advance! 
Jeff


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Try a scheels scope, ive heard good things, and they have very good warranty plan


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've had a nikon buckmaster on my .223 for 6 years and I am very happy with it. I've never had a problem with it, and it has taken a little abuse and still keeps zero.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

nikons seeem to be cheaper with close to the quality of leupold also i have heard great things about scheels scopes (warranty is broken they replace no questions asked over the counter)


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

I picked up a 8.5-25-50 vx.III with the varment rec. and love it it to was $979 but I got it for $799 plus tax good deal I thank. but the hold over hairs relly work you sight in at 200 yards and then you have 3 4 500 yard hold over hairs I shot mine to 400 yards and it was on I put it on a 700 vls in 243 win. for yotes I have 3 Leupolds 6-18-40.vxII 3.5-10-50 vx III 8.5-25-50. vxIII all are fine made in the USA TO. bushnell elite 4200 in 6-24-40 mil dot on a colt h-bar elite just had to have a elite scope for a elite AR. fine scope for the money to. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have two different scheels scopes and I really like them.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

I BOUGHT A NEW SCHEELS SCOPE FOR MY SONS 243 AND IT IS VERY NICE VERY CLEAR AND THEY WILL STAND BEHIND THEM


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

The Nikon I have is a stainless 4.5x14 and I ended up paying like $250 new. This was like 6 years ago.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I bought two Pentex light seekers a few years back. Great scopes in low light way beyound what the one lupy I own.
How ever they are also pricy.

I have two cheap Bushnell trophy scopes on Muzzle loaders that were just over $100.00 each that work very well. They also have a life time warrenty.

 Al


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I can buy one of these for $590, brand new, with the varmint hunter reticle, out the door:

http://www.wescooutfitters.com/p-10806- ... upold.aspx

I have that Varmint Hunter reticle on my VX-L and I like it too. I'd like to get it again, and the Nikon BDC isn't as easy to see in low light, IMO.

What can you get that's better than this (50mm objective or larger, and 30mm tube), just as durable, same warranty, same or better clarity/light transmission for less money?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Couple ofr guys in our deer camp got scopes her efor what I felt were good prices.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/riflescopes ... agodb2D_Dw

A few more swear this place is best.

http://www.swfa.com/default.aspx

You can always buy a good used one with a lifetime warrenty. If some thing is wrong with it get it repaired free.

 Al


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Im with you, Al. SWFA didn't seem like their prices were very competitive, but they do give you the free flip covers, and on that VX-L with the notched bell, they run over $100. Even still slightly pricey.

Optics planet is the daddy. I wonder how they do it? I bought my kids a telescope from them, and I've bought lenses for my 35mm DSLR from them and they were fast, helpful, and the product was as described. I just hope its not grey market stuff.

Anyhow, getting back to my question, is there any scope out there, that offers the quality, light transmission, clarity, durability and warranty of its equivalent model in a Leupold for less money? I'm not sure there is.

If Nikon offered that varmint hunters reticle (the BDC dots are too hard to see in low light, I think), I would be tempted to give them a whirl. Also too, for $70, you can have Leupold match the 300, 400, 500 and 600 yard crosshairs to your favorite varmint load. Now that would be the sh*t.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If I were going to spend Luppy money on a scope I would buy a Pentex first if it wasn't over 25.00 more for the same power.
They gather light very well. In fact I can spend an extra 45minutes in a evening deer blind in a ceadar swamp with the 3x9 I have over the 3x9 Luppy I have.

 Al


----------



## Cat Hunter (Dec 30, 2008)

i've been using a Barska scope for 5 years on both my deer rifle and my yote guns. The deer is a 6x24x50 and the yote is a 12x32x50 and both have the illuminated center dot, this allows for aquisition in low light and overcast conditions as well as yote hunting on moonlit nites.
The 6x was about 90.00 and the 12x was 115.00 thru Sportsmans Guide out of Minneapolis.


----------



## boatman00 (Dec 31, 2008)

Have shot many Leupold's over the years and can say i have never been disappointed in them in any way except the cost, The last few years i have been shooting Sightron Sll's and can truthfully say i like them as well as any Leupolds i have owned, and they are somewhat less expensive and carry a lifetime over-the-counter warranty.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

This looks like a helluva deal:

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=557551

Tempting...


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

read the reviews. they say its nothing but ****.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Ouch. You're right. Consistent.


----------



## holmanjp (Nov 9, 2007)

What about this option? No scope offers the same or better clarity, endurance, light transmission and warranty at a cheaper price than a *Zeiss*


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

holmanjp said:


> What about this option? No scope offers the same or better clarity, endurance, light transmission and warranty at a cheaper price than a *Zeiss*


thats a selling statement not always true


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I have never seen a Zeiss priced less expensively than its equivalent model in Leupold. I don't argue that they are a great scope (maybe even better), but the premise of this excercise was to find less expensive alternatives without sacrificing quality, lighth transmission, durability or warranty.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i am not just disagreeing i am just saying its their sale slogan but from experiences it sounds true.


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

i have had the privelage to hunt with rifles equipped with zeiss scopes and IMO they are without a doubt clearer than the leu. vx3..have looked through both side by side on identical rifles and the zeiss out performs..not at all saying leu is a bad scope cuz i have had great service from them but seems like lately there getting more expensive while also having more warranty returns..3-9-40 Zeiss is a great deal for 400 bucks..i know price is gonna jump with higher power but likewise for any other brand..im very pleased with my nikons ability to capture light, prob sligtly better than the comparible leupolds....You get what u pay for, just depends on your budget


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

JeffinPA,

I do not care to admit this, but in comparison, looking thru a Zeiss conquest 4.5x14x44 VS my Leupold VX3LR in 4.5x14x40, the Zeiss was the clearer of the two pieces of glass and I also looked thru a VX-L and the Zeiss, set on the same power was clearer than that also. I also have another buddy with that same Zeiss on his T3 Lite and when sighting it in for him at 100 yards the clarity was amazing.

Me and my buddy and the store guy at Gander Mountain all looked thru the same 3 scopes and the result was the same. I would look hard at one of these scopes. Otherwise, maybe another Sightron vote for me in the SII or Big Sky versions.

Just my .02

Jaybic


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

through my eyes most nikon optics allow more clarity and light transmission than equivilent leupold models. i've got a nikon 3x9x40 on my .223 and it hasn't come off 200 yard zero once in the 4 years i've had it. it takes a hell of alot of abuse, both in the field and bouncing around in the front seat of my truck. very reasonably priced.


----------

